# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Methadon als Krebsmittel?

## Hvielemi

Ich weiss nicht recht, ob das in die Plauderecke passt, oder doch interessanter sei:




> Die Ulmer Krebsforscherin Dr. Claudia Friesen...  
> Eigentlich bereits austherapierte Krebspatienten, denen das  Schmerzmittel Methadon 
> in Kombination mit der herkömmlichen Chemo- oder Strahlen-Therapie verabreicht wurde, 
> berichten über schrumpfende oder verschwundene Tumoren. 
> ...
> Das vollsynthetische Opioid Methadon werde in relativ niedriger  Dosierung eingenommen, 
> zwischen 2 x 20 (entspricht 2 x 10 mg) und 2 x 35  Tropfen bei Schmerzpatienten  ganz 
> anders als in  Drogenersatzprogrammen, wo die Dosen meist zehnfach höher lägen. 
> Eine  solch niedrige Dosierung verursache wenige Nebenwirkungen, 
> allenfalls  leichte Übelkeit und Verstopfung.


https://www.gesundheitsindustrie-bw....mkeit-belegen/

wer lieber Video guckt klickt:
https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/kre...hadon-101.html

Neu ist das nicht, 2009 gab es schon mal eine Notiz aus Ulm bezüglich Leukämie:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...light=Methadon
Aber eingeschlafen ist das eben auch nicht.

Ich werde mich mal bei Dr. Friesen schlau machen. 
Ist ja nicht weit nach Ulm, und ich bedarf ohnehin einer weiteren systemischen
Intervention nachdem ich die PSMA-RLT ausgereizt haben werde. 
Chemo und Prednison wird das nicht sein.

Ansonsten:
Wenn das vollsynthetische Opioid Methadon funktioniert, wird wohl auch
natürliches und halbsynthetisches Zeug wie Opium und Heroin gehen.
Die sind bedeutend leichter zu haben für Eigenversuche - an jedem Bahnhof,
ganz ohne hemmende Bürokratie  :L&auml;cheln: 

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Konrad,

ein sehr interessanter Bericht finde ich. 2008 entdeckt, kommen jetzt erst ernste Studien in Gang. Die Behäbigkeit der Etablierten ist manchmal erschreckend, "eminenzbasierte Medizin" ist ein schöner Ausdruck dafür.
Hier habe ich einen Artikel entdeckt, der mehr in medizinische Details geht: https://www.gesundheitsindustrie-bw....s-krebsmittel/

und hier ein Blog, der leider kein glückliches Ende nimmt und zeigt, dass es manchmal auch Hoffnung machende "Wundermittel" nicht mehr schaffen: http://www.krebs-methadon-nora.de/Home

Und jetzt geh ich mir eine Opiumpfeife kaufen...

Detlef

Ein weiterer aktueller interessanter Bericht dazu: http://deutsch.medscape.com/artikelansicht/4904685

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... sogar das "ungeliebte Bügeln " machte auf einmal Spaß.
> 
> Vor Glück bewegte ich mich fast tanzend durchs Haus.
> Ich  war auf einmal extrem fit und wach, 
> nicht mehr schläfrig, kraftlos,  mutlos und matt, 
> keine Erschöpfungszustände mehr nach den einfachsten  Tätigkeiten.


http://www.krebs-methadon-nora.de/me...hadonprotokoll

Ich glaub ihr das.
Dass Methadon ihr Leben nicht gross verlängerte,
erscheint da fast nebensächlich.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


_Seu pluris hiemes seu tribuit Iuppiter ultimam,
quae nunc oppositis debilitat pumicibus mare
Tyrrhenum, sapias, vina liques et spatio brevi
spem longam reseces.

_Ganz gleich, ob Jupiter dir noch weitere Winter zugeteilt hat oder ob dieser jetzt,
der gerade das Tyrrhenische Meer an widrige Klippen branden lässt, dein letzter ist,
sei nicht dumm, kläre den Wein und verzichte auf jede weiterreichende Hoffnung!

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Konrad,

in der heutigen WAMS ist ein sehr umfangreicher Beitrag mit dem Titel "Leben hat seinen Preis" abgedruckt, den ich trotz zahlreicher Bemühungen auch unter Verwendung wechselnder Stichworte nicht verlinken kann. Fazit ist letztlich: *"Methadon könnte womöglich Tausenden Krebspatienten helfen. Dennoch wird der Wirkstoff nicht erforscht. Weil er zu wenig Profit verspricht."
*
Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Zwei Dinge, lieber Harald

- Wir sollten je mit unseren Onkologen sprechen, ob diese Methadon-Story eine
kleine Studie wert sei. Bei Interesse könnten einige Forenmitglieder über eine 
Stiftung einen Beitrag an die Finanzierung leisten. Ich wäre dabei.

- Vor zwei Minuten hab ich ein grossformatiges Bild von C.G. Becker abgelichtet, 
das den Monte San Salvatore zeigt, wie er etwa von Hermann Hesses Haus 
in Montagnola um diese Jahreszeit zu sehen ist.
 Ja, ja, die Höri-Connection: Becker kannte Hesse, ich kannte Becker...

http://up.picr.de/27419976ay.jpg
(man verzeihe bitte die ungleiche Belichtung, das Foto hab ich nicht
im Studio gemacht.)
Auch andere grossformatige Vorlägen lassen sich so verbreiten, z.B.
Artikel aus der WAMS ...

Let the good times roll!
Konrad


PS: In Ulm bei Dr. Friesen war ich noch nicht. Mea Culpa

----------


## Georg_

Konrad,

im anderen Thread hast Du geschrieben man könne diese Bilder per PN oder Email weitergeben. Ich denke auch dass man wohl einem Freund eine Kopie weitergeben kann ohne erwischt zu werden. Aber Artikel zu fotografieren und dann Links zu diesen Bildern in Forum-Beiträge stellen, dass geht wohl nicht ohne ein Copyright zu verletzen.

Georg

----------


## Heribert

Das Urheberrecht ist in Deutschland ein sehr eng gestelltes Recht sowohl auf Bilder als auch auf Texte.
Bevor man sich in die Nesseln setzt oder unseren Moderator zwingt einzugreifen, empfehle ich z.B. diese *Lektüre*.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hvielemi

Naja, dann eben Weiterleitung per PN und mail, per Schneeballsystem:
Jeder Empfänger leitet den Bilder-Link weiter an fünf Personen, von
denen er glaubt, diese könnte das interessieren.
In Kürze hat der ganze Interessentenkreis den Artikel, ohne dass
das Forum überhaupt bemüht wird. 
Google & Co können (noch?) keine Texte in Bilderlinks erkennen ;-))
Auch das Weiterreichen eines gedruckten Zeitungausschnittes ist 
nicht verboten.

Lieber Harald, schickst Du mir den Artikel bitte in Bildform?
Du kennst meine mail-Adresse.

Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Konrad,

die E-Mail mit den angehängten Fotos der 2 großen Zeitungsseiten kam zurück, weil wohl bei Dir das E-Mail-Aufnahmelimit überschritten oder erreicht ist. Per PN habe ich Dich darüber informiert. Ich hoffe, wir bekommen das heute noch auf die Reihe.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Konrad,

bei den Recherchen zu dem von mir nicht verlinkbaren WAMS-Artikel zu Methadon stieß ich auch erneut auf den Namen Dr. Claudia Friesen:

http://www.mittelbayerische.de/ratge...rt1166021.html

http://www.netdoktor.de/news/ersatzd...ellen-den-tod/

http://neue-krebstherapie.com/methadon-und-krebs/

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Konrad,

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du inzwischen den E-Mail-Speicher Deines Accounts etwas entlasten konntest und Du die von mir erneut an Dich abgegangene E-Mail mit dem Zeitungsanhang empfangen konntest. Dank Vergrößerungstechnik wirst Du auch hoffentlich alles gut lesen können.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Konrad,

nachdem Die fotografierte Doppelseite aus der WAMS zum Thema Methadon nicht so gut lesbar war, habe ich das auf 6 Seiten zusammengeschnippelt, gescannt und Dir erneut als E-Mail-Anhänge übermittelt. Auf die Einstellung der zum Verständnis nicht relevanten Abbildungen z. B. von Frau Dr. Friesen habe ich dagegen verzichtet. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn das Ergebnis nunmehr zufriedenstellend ist.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Vega Piet

http://www.daserste.de/information/w...ittel-100.html 
. 

Mich überzeugt der Bericht.


Im Video in der Zeit 2.19 Min wird eine Tabelle gezeigt. M. unterstützt wohl auch die Chemotherapie bei Prostatakrebs!

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Piet,

ob der Bericht uns Betroffene überzeugt ist belanglos, wie darin verdeutlicht wird. Geforscht wird in diese Richtung seit geraumer Zeit, wie *hier* ersichtlich.
So lange sich daraus keine klinischen Studien entwickeln, können wir uns nur darüber ärgern oder wir finden einen Arzt, der uns solch große Schmerzen andichtet, dass während einer Chemotherapie Methadon als Schmerzmittel (BTM) verabfolgt. 
Als Krebsmittel hat es auf jeden Fall keine Zulassung!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Vega Piet

Hallo Heribert!
Es ist keinesweg belanglos, wenn Betroffene davon überzeugt sind. Betroffene können z. B. sich dafür einsetzen, dass sich etwas ändert. z. B. dass Methadon eine Zulassung bekommt. Betroffene müssen aber überzeugt sein, sonst setzen sei sich nicht ein. 
Im Übrigen ist der Bericht neu und es gibt Neuigkeiten, diese sollte man veröffentlichen! Der Hinweis, dass geforscht wurde, ist zwar richtig, aber missverständlich: denn es werden keine Studien finanziert! "Irgendwelche" Forschungen werden auch in diesem Forum häufig als unseriös abgetan. Das genau ist der springende Punkt! 
Schöne Grüße
Piet Vega

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Piet,
ich möchte Dir nicht Deine Überzeugung streitig machen. Ein solcher Weg läuft allerdings ausnahmslos über entsprechende klinische Studien, so ist in Deutschland das Arzneimittelrecht festgezurrt!
Die Überzeugung von Betroffenen alleine hilft kaum über die finanzielle Barriere hinweg.

Gerne grüße ich zurück
Heribert

----------


## Vega Piet

Hallo Heribert!
Nein, es geht nicht um meine Überzeugung. Es geht um das Problem, dass die Pharmakonzerne wohl die Hauptgeldgeber für Studien sind, wie in dem Fernsehbericht (s.u.) dargestellt wird. Das kann dann zu Interessenkonflikten führen. Man muss das auch politisch(!) sehen und das Problem systemisch therapieren  :Blinzeln: 

http://www.daserste.de/information/w...ittel-100.html

Frohen Ostermontag noch
Vega Piet

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin moin,

auf Umwegen bin ich nun doch noch zu dem weiter oben erwähnten Bericht in der WAMS -* hier* - gekommen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Grüezi Harald,
mir war es damals nicht gelungen, den Artikel aus deinen Scans 
per Photoshop wieder so zusammenzubauen,
dass man den Artikel hierhin hätte verlinken können.
Danke für den Link, der irgendwann, wenn doch mal eine Chemo 
erforderlich sein sollte, von Nutzen sein wird.

Konrad

----------


## GK1957

Hallo zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich mit Methadon schon seit geraumer Zeit.
Wollte auch letztes Jahr Methadon schon verschrieben haben.
Aber da ging gar nichts.
Habe nun meinem Arzt den PlusMinus Link geschickt.
Mit Erfolg. Hole mir heute Nachmittag das Methadon-Rezept ab.
Verbinde damit zwei Hoffnungen.

Einmal als Schmerzmittel. Die momentanen Tabletten auf Morphinbasis wirken nämlich nicht so wirklich.
Und zweitens: Eventuell als "Heilmittel", wie im PlusMinus Bericht geschildert.

Mal sehen, was sich tut.

Grüße

Günther

----------


## Conobar

Hallo GK 1957,

nach 13 Jahren intermittierender Hormontherapie bei einem Anfangs PSA von 19,8 ng/ml , lässt die Wirksamkeit von Bicalutamid nach, in den Pausen schnellt der PSA-Wert rasant nach oben.
Die Alternative , angeboten von meinem Onkologen, wäre Enzalutamid(Xtandi), was mit erheblicheren Nebenwirkungen einhergehen würde.
Leider habe ich noch eine "zweite Baustelle" , ein häufig wiederkehrendes Blasencarzinom.
Das letzte PSMA-PET CT im November 1916 ergab erfreulicherweise keinen Anhalt für Metastasen. 
Ob es letztlich daran liegt, das bisher keine Metastasierung eingetreten ist,  weil ich täglich bittere Aprikosenkerne (Vitamin B 17) , und Vitamin B 15 einnehme....
wer weiß ....
Die Berichte von Frau Dr. Claudia Friesen verfolge ich auch seit geraumer Zeit.
Da die Dosierung von Methadon bei Krebspatienten erheblich niedriger eingesetzt wird als bei BTM -Patienten, kann man wohl davon ausgehen, das die Nebenwirkungen sich in Grenzen halten werden.

Mich würde interessieren, wie sich Dein PSA-Verlauf unter Methadon darstellt, ein Versuch mit diesem Medikament ist es allemal Wert.

Alles Gute 
Ralf

----------


## Urologe

Generelle Empfehlung:

Bei Bicalutamid gibt es offiziell keine Therapiepausen oder intermittieren, weil es nicht
zu einem Absinken des Testosterones kommt und damit kein Vorteil durch das Intermittieren
erreicht wird.
Ausserdem dauert es ca. 3 Monate bis Wirkspiegel optimal oder Bic. jeweils wieder aus dem Körper

----------


## Samil-oz

Hallo Günther,

zeigt die Methadon einnahme Wirkung? 

Schöne Grüsse
Samil

----------


## meni.li.

*Hallo Samil,*Nachricht eines SHG Leiters :

Bei einem Betroffenen im fortgeschrittenen Stadium: 

"Chemo mit Taxotere , Nach Zugabe von Methadon , zeigt wieder Wirkung"!


Ich hoffe noch genaueres zu erfahren.

klausi

----------

